# ‘41 Seiberling with new Solar Carbide lamp



## Coopster (Oct 19, 2021)

Just wanted to share this new addition to my ride. A Solar model “S” plus I added parts from an old led candle from goodwill @ 99 cents!


----------



## manuel rivera (Oct 19, 2021)

Looks very cool 😎.  Nice bike!


----------

